# fisheye ~vs~ crop factor



## Soldier7518 (Aug 14, 2010)

A 15mm fisheye will be the equivelant to about 24mm with Canons crop of 1.6.......but will distortion be considerable due to the lens being a "fisheye"?
Moreso than say, the 14mm 2.8?
Crop factor is an unexpected (and expensive) obstacle with my first DSLR.....wide & fast is my main concern for a first, most often used lens.
Im gonna lose my mind looking for a lens that suits my price range/field fo view now.


----------



## j-digg (Aug 14, 2010)

The crop factor will really take away from the fisheye effect, the most exaggerated areas too.. which really sucks   With that said, it will of course still give somewhat of a fisheye effect.. This thread has a FF vs crop comparisson about 2/3s of the way down the page.

Canon EF 15mm f/2.8 Fisheye - Page 42 - Canon Digital Photography Forums


----------



## Garbz (Aug 15, 2010)

That depends entirely on which lens you get. If you get a full frame fisheye for the a camera with a crop-factor you won't get the same effect. However there are lots of dedicated fisheyes for cameras with APS sized sensors.


----------



## Soldier7518 (Aug 21, 2010)

J-Digg, thanks for that link. My dilemma is that I just switched from a Canon Elan to the 20D....without researching (long story). I was unaware of the term "crop factor" at the time of purchase. It's what I get for assuming a camera is a camera.
Now, this is effecting my lens decisions, which in return is forcing me to look at more expensive lenses = angles way wider than I would normally need.
Solution is im currently teaching my wife how to shoot, and will most likely give her this 20D (versus getting her a rebel for starters) and I'll be considering spending money on something with a full frame sensor....5D, 1Ds or the like. (i havent began researching what canon models have full frame sensors yet other than those two)
I guess it just makes more sense to spend $600-$800 on a good (used) full frame camera than $1000+ on a (used) 14mm or 16-35mm, just to give me a 20mm field of view.
Any opinions?


----------

